# Clean up/quarentine/acclimatize plants before putting in tank?



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I want to ask what do you usally do after you have purchased your plant? Do you just put them in your tank, do you clean them in a special way to get rid of possible parasite, snail egg and such(if so, what do you use) and/or do you do something to acclimatize the plant like you are supposed to with fish? Do you quarentine your plant?


----------

